# Need a guide reccomendation for Louisiana



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> HI everyone, I'm traveling next month (July) and I will be near New Orleans for a day or two around the 12th of July. I would love to go fishing on the flats for some red fish - any recommendations for a trusted guide? Is this a terrible time to go? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much!
> 
> Joe


Eric Ditch out of Houma (985) 791-7298. should be a great time to go.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Fly fishing? Reach out to Ron Ratliff- 985.226.8730 [email protected]


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

I have fished with Miles LaRose out of NO several times. Always caught fish. 985 264 7556
Last time went up to $700 for day though.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Sent you a text message Joey.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Hit me up


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

TX_Brad said:


> Eric Ditch out of Houma (985) 791-7298. should be a great time to go.


I didn’t know Ditch was a guide


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

My recommendation a full timer like miles Larose, Bailey Short , Dave Best, or myself. Leave the part timers to pursue a hobby, instead of taking food out of the mouths of full timers.


----------



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

Brandon Keck.....Southern Fly Expeditions......1st class setup.........


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Capt.Ron said:


> I didn’t know Ditch was a guide


Maybe not. Just assumed based on his IG post.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

TX_Brad said:


> Maybe not. Just assumed based on his IG post.


I have no clue, that’s why I was asking.


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

Ive fished with Ron Ratliff great guide and entertaining dude in the water! Can’t go wrong with a true local!


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

I’m with Sublime and Fatman, can’t go wrong with Ron..


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Miles LaRose... Greg Arnold on fly. Brad Schmidt for spinning and not site casting.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Since the post is 6+ months old, hopefully this isn’t still a need. Maybe OP can update the experience/who they used.


----------

